# So what BRANDS have NOT EVER been recalled???



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I wanted to start this thread to see just how many/few brands *have never been recalled.*

These are the only three I know of. *Please c/p mine and then add yours and so on and so on*. This way we can all get a glimpse in one post.

Thanks 

*Never Recalled!

Canidae
Wellness
Merrick*


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

> I wanted to start this thread to see just how many/few brands *have never been recalled.*
> 
> These are the only three I know of. *Please c/p mine and then add yours and so on and so on*. This way we can all get a glimpse in one post.
> 
> ...


Orijen


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Evangers
Natura Pet (Innova, EVO, Cal Naturals)
Castor and Pollux
Pet Guard


FDA Recall List Current 4/16/08


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Evangers
> Natura Pet (Innova, EVO, Cal Naturals)
> Castor and Pollux
> Pet Guard
> ...



Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Just found this about Evangers on another list.

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2008/NEW01825.html

I'm pretty upset, my kids only eat Evangers canned food.

Sheila

P.S. I just e-mailed Evangers and sent them the link, asked if the food I'm feeding is affected by botulism.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Just found this about Evangers on another list.
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2008/NEW01825.html
> 
> ...



Thanks I just fed Nikki Evangers. I'm back on California Natural and staying there.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568953
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. My girls have been on Evangers for a very long time, but, I just bought a new case of Super Premium Lamb & Rice, and they have been eating it since Sunday. No problems so far, but all the same, I want Evanger's to confirm that the food is safe.

Sheila


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568956
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks please let us know what they say. I just left a message with the vet. I asked if I could start cooking for Nikki now using Sojos for the next 3 months until I get the 3 rotating home cooked recipes from her. I'm tired of all these dog food issues, and sooo tired of researching. In all the time I took researching food, I could have cooked tons of food for her. The vet wanted me to keep her on dog food until she is 9 months old, but I'm not sure now.....


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568961
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. My girls have been on Evangers for a very long time, but, I just bought a new case of Super Premium Lamb & Rice, and they have been eating it since Sunday. No problems so far, but all the same, I want Evanger's to confirm that the food is safe.

Sheila

[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks please let us know what they say. I just left a message with the vet. I asked if I could start cooking for Nikki now using Sojos for the next 3 months until I get the 3 rotating home cooked recipes from her. I'm tired of all these dog food issues, and sooo tired of researching. In all the time I took researching food, I could have cooked tons of food for her. The vet wanted me to keep her on dog food until she is 9 months old, but I'm not sure now.....
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will, but I have a feeling they are not going to answer my e-mail. I'm returning all my Evanger's canned food today, and I will go back to home-cooking. Like you, I researched and researched trying to find a safe, healthy food for my girls. I've had enough of the pet food industry! 

You know, it's weird, my Great Grandmother cooked for her little Chihuahua, and he lived a very long time. this was in the days before 'dog food'. Now, our fur-kids are living shorter lives.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

This is the reply to my e-mail to Evanger's inquiring about the report of botulism in their canned food.
Sheila


Dear Sheila,



Thank you for contacting me in regard to the FDA release. Unfortunately, the FDA press release contains numerous omissions and inaccuracies. I am attaching a press release of our own that we issued today clarifying the true facts.



With regard to your question, botulism has never been found in our food. When we saw the press release, we contacted the FDA. We were informed that the statement in the FDA press release is part of their boilerplate that they use to explain why they monitor the canning process when they issue any press release relating to the canning industry.



In my mind, it should be better worded, since it definitely implies that botulism was found, whether it was actually present at whichever plant they are referring to at the time or not. In our case, as I said, it was NOT found.



One thing that you can be absolutely sure of is that the food that you have been feeding your Yorkies is sterile. We would not dream of taking chances with our customers’ friends – or any of our own or our employees pets, all of whom eat Evanger’s food on a daily basis.



I hope that this adequately addresses your concern, and that you will continue to feel confident in using our food. Please feel free to contact me with any questions or concerns that you may have.



Sincerely,



Cynthia

Office Manager

Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Co., Inc.

Phone: (847) 537-0102 Fax: (847) 537-0179

[email protected]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568963
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks please let us know what they say. I just left a message with the vet. I asked if I could start cooking for Nikki now using Sojos for the next 3 months until I get the 3 rotating home cooked recipes from her. I'm tired of all these dog food issues, and sooo tired of researching. In all the time I took researching food, I could have cooked tons of food for her. The vet wanted me to keep her on dog food until she is 9 months old, but I'm not sure now.....
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will, but I have a feeling they are not going to answer my e-mail. I'm returning all my Evanger's canned food today, and I will go back to home-cooking. Like you, I researched and researched trying to find a safe, healthy food for my girls. I've had enough of the pet food industry! 

You know, it's weird, my Great Grandmother cooked for her little Chihuahua, and he lived a very long time. this was in the days before 'dog food'. Now, our fur-kids are living shorter lives.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm returning the Evangers food too. Once I get the okay from my holistic vet I'm hoping to use Sojos mixed with good quality meats. I just ordered this book:

Recipes For Healthy Dogs


Also be cautious of "Pet Vitamins." Consumer Labs showed that "Pet Tabs" had an unacceptable level of lead in them, and Ark Naturals Digest Probiotics had mold. My vet said to use use people probiotics.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> This is the reply to my e-mail to Evanger's inquiring about the report of botulism in their canned food.
> Sheila
> 
> 
> ...



But did Evanger's really address the specific issue in the FDA letter, that said that the temp was too low and may cause botulism?


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568965
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. My girls have been on Evangers for a very long time, but, I just bought a new case of Super Premium Lamb & Rice, and they have been eating it since Sunday. No problems so far, but all the same, I want Evanger's to confirm that the food is safe.

Sheila

[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks please let us know what they say. I just left a message with the vet. I asked if I could start cooking for Nikki now using Sojos for the next 3 months until I get the 3 rotating home cooked recipes from her. I'm tired of all these dog food issues, and sooo tired of researching. In all the time I took researching food, I could have cooked tons of food for her. The vet wanted me to keep her on dog food until she is 9 months old, but I'm not sure now.....
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will, but I have a feeling they are not going to answer my e-mail. I'm returning all my Evanger's canned food today, and I will go back to home-cooking. Like you, I researched and researched trying to find a safe, healthy food for my girls. I've had enough of the pet food industry! 

You know, it's weird, my Great Grandmother cooked for her little Chihuahua, and he lived a very long time. this was in the days before 'dog food'. Now, our fur-kids are living shorter lives.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm returning the Evangers food too. Once I get the okay from my holistic vet I'm hoping to use Sojos mixed with good quality meats. I just ordered this book:

Recipes For Healthy Dogs


Also be cautious of "Pet Vitamins." Consumer Labs showed that "Pet Tabs" had an unacceptable level of lead in them, and Ark Naturals Digest Probiotics had mold. My vet said to use use people probiotics.
[/B][/QUOTE]


How much meat do you add to the Sojo's for Nikki? A pet boutique in town carries it, and I am going to change my girls to it.

Thanks for the warning about the pet vitamins. I use Consumer Labs to check all my supplements, too.

There is no way I'm risking my girls to the pet food industry, these kids are keeping me alive.

Sheila


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Have the following been recalled?

Evo
Fromm
Innova
O&M
Solid Gold
Timberwolf
Wysong


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Have the following been recalled?
> 
> Evo
> Fromm
> ...


I just recently switched to Fromm. I haven't seen any recalls on it, nor heard anything bad about it. Boo & Hannah love it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=569015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks please let us know what they say. I just left a message with the vet. I asked if I could start cooking for Nikki now using Sojos for the next 3 months until I get the 3 rotating home cooked recipes from her. I'm tired of all these dog food issues, and sooo tired of researching. In all the time I took researching food, I could have cooked tons of food for her. The vet wanted me to keep her on dog food until she is 9 months old, but I'm not sure now.....
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will, but I have a feeling they are not going to answer my e-mail. I'm returning all my Evanger's canned food today, and I will go back to home-cooking. Like you, I researched and researched trying to find a safe, healthy food for my girls. I've had enough of the pet food industry! 

You know, it's weird, my Great Grandmother cooked for her little Chihuahua, and he lived a very long time. this was in the days before 'dog food'. Now, our fur-kids are living shorter lives.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm returning the Evangers food too. Once I get the okay from my holistic vet I'm hoping to use Sojos mixed with good quality meats. I just ordered this book:

Recipes For Healthy Dogs


Also be cautious of "Pet Vitamins." Consumer Labs showed that "Pet Tabs" had an unacceptable level of lead in them, and Ark Naturals Digest Probiotics had mold. My vet said to use use people probiotics.
[/B][/QUOTE]


How much meat do you add to the Sojo's for Nikki? A pet boutique in town carries it, and I am going to change my girls to it.

Thanks for the warning about the pet vitamins. I use Consumer Labs to check all my supplements, too.

There is no way I'm risking my girls to the pet food industry, these kids are keeping me alive.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't know the ratio, it should be on the packaging. Sojos.com


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=569035
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the recall list. 
http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petfoodrecall/

So far I don't think Natura Brands (Innova, EVO, Cal. Nat. etc.) have ever been recalled.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=569020
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. My girls have been on Evangers for a very long time, but, I just bought a new case of Super Premium Lamb & Rice, and they have been eating it since Sunday. No problems so far, but all the same, I want Evanger's to confirm that the food is safe.

Sheila

[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks please let us know what they say. I just left a message with the vet. I asked if I could start cooking for Nikki now using Sojos for the next 3 months until I get the 3 rotating home cooked recipes from her. I'm tired of all these dog food issues, and sooo tired of researching. In all the time I took researching food, I could have cooked tons of food for her. The vet wanted me to keep her on dog food until she is 9 months old, but I'm not sure now.....
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will, but I have a feeling they are not going to answer my e-mail. I'm returning all my Evanger's canned food today, and I will go back to home-cooking. Like you, I researched and researched trying to find a safe, healthy food for my girls. I've had enough of the pet food industry! 

You know, it's weird, my Great Grandmother cooked for her little Chihuahua, and he lived a very long time. this was in the days before 'dog food'. Now, our fur-kids are living shorter lives.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm returning the Evangers food too. Once I get the okay from my holistic vet I'm hoping to use Sojos mixed with good quality meats. I just ordered this book:

Recipes For Healthy Dogs


Also be cautious of "Pet Vitamins." Consumer Labs showed that "Pet Tabs" had an unacceptable level of lead in them, and Ark Naturals Digest Probiotics had mold. My vet said to use use people probiotics.
[/B][/QUOTE]


How much meat do you add to the Sojo's for Nikki? A pet boutique in town carries it, and I am going to change my girls to it.

Thanks for the warning about the pet vitamins. I use Consumer Labs to check all my supplements, too.

There is no way I'm risking my girls to the pet food industry, these kids are keeping me alive.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't know the ratio, it should be on the packaging. Sojos.com
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, after I posted, the lightbulb came on in my head, and I checked the site.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=569010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far, I cannot get that issue about the canned food addressed, so I am not feeding it.
Sheila


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

RE: Evanger's.

I thought this would be a great food to feed Nikki. After their press release and the vague answer to the email, I spoke with Nikki's vet and she told me that they (she didn't say who "they" is. I am assume it is a group of vets) have asked Evanger's to bring a nutritionist on board. Not that I trust the FDA, but after their question about the cooking/canning process, and Evanger's non-specific answer, Nikki's vet advised me to stick with other food like Innova, EVO, California Natural, Wellness, Castor and Pollux, and Nature's Variety. 


RE: Sojos.

Nikki's vet did NOT recommend feeding this as Nikki's sole food, but only as an occasional rotating food, because Sojos doesn't guarantee nutritional analysis.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

timberwolf has never been recalled. 

P.S. that stuff is so pure, we could snack on it.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> RE: Evanger's.
> 
> I thought this would be a great food to feed Nikki. After their press release and the vague answer to the email, I spoke with Nikki's vet and she told me that they (she didn't say who "they" is. I am assume it is a group of vets) have asked Evanger's to bring a nutritionist on board. Not that I trust the FDA, but after their question about the cooking/canning process, and Evanger's non-specific answer, Nikki's vet advised me to stick with other food like Innova, EVO, California Natural, Wellness, Castor and Pollux, and Nature's Variety.
> 
> ...


Susan,

I agree with your Vet, I didn't feel my question about the canned food was addressed, so we changed the girls over to California Natural Lamb & Rice canned. I have fed Nature's Variety in the past, and like their quality, too. I had looked into Sojos and for the same reason, that there was no nutritional guarantee, I decided to go with another brand of canned.

Sheila


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Susan,

I agree with your Vet, I didn't feel my question about the canned food was addressed, so we changed the girls over to California Natural Lamb & Rice canned. I have fed Nature's Variety in the past, and like their quality, too. I had looked into Sojos and for the same reason, that there was no nutritional guarantee, I decided to go with another brand of canned.

Sheila

[/QUOTE]


I mix Cal Natural with EVO canned, and Nikki does well on it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Timberwolf (canned) looks good. I might try it someday. Except that the dry has been giving people problems. Here's a link:



http://www.rateitall.com/i-860524-timberwolf-organics.aspx


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Susan, I may give the Cal. Nat. & Evo combo a try for variety. And I'm going to read the link about the Timberwolf canned. Thanks for the link.
Sheila


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Solid Gold has never been recalled, to my knowledge. That's what I feed Bonnie and I check every time there's been a recall.


----------

